# Anyone been up Moosilauke or Cannon recently



## ga2ski (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone been up Moosilauke or Cannon recently?  I may possbily hike one of these two mtns this Sunday if the weather and time permits.  Anyone know about the condtions? mud and snow, etc?  What trails do you all recommend taking?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2005)

Go to VFTT.  

I'd say it is probably still muddy up there...


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 3, 2005)

Going up Carriage Road or Gorge Brook best bets, Beaver Brook best bet to still have snow.  Check VFTT trail conditions. 

I was going next week, now more likely will do Waumbek on 6/10 before a trip in either Presidentials (weather permitting) or Wildcats.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 3, 2005)

Thread I was thinking about was over on AMC's bbs www.outdoors.org  in the hiker journal section.


----------



## blacknblue (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know the present conditions, but I have done Beaver Brook at a similar time of year, and it is very treacherous with melting snow (which I'm sure it currently has).  The falls are pretty amazing, but not when you're white-knuckling the metal railings on the way up!  Coming up from Glenclif on the AT is pretty sweet.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2005)

fwiw, if you hike cannon, the kinsman ridge trail from the cannon ski area to the cliffs is one of the worst hiking trails in new england that i have hiked due to errosion.  it's a gem from the cannon cliffs to the summit though, and the view from the cliffs is amazing.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 6, 2005)

A little late but with a recent update. Hiked up Moosilauke via Beaver Brook Trail Sat., 6/4. This trail has some mud (do any have none?), and very small patches of snow left above 3k' to cool the air. The 3 nicest parts of this trail to me that day were the beautiful cascades which have great volume of water, the steepness which gets the legs in shape, and talking to nobo (AT thru hikers) Just Mark and Hydro Haddie. A fine trail in great condition thanks to the Saturday trail croo!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks hoping to get up there this weekend.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Nobo's at Moosilauke *already* ??? Wow!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 7, 2005)

And 8 others in front of these 2!
They left Springer in February.
Couldn't wait to hit the trail, I suppose.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 7, 2005)

At some of the higher elevations you'll encounter some sparse snow patches.  Hardly any ice. Just a few patches of snow on Mt. Field and Mt. Jackson this weekend.  Expect soggy trails though!  My boots are caked from this weekend.  I heard about the NOBO's as well.  They are flying!


----------

